

Ask HN: Anybody knows a sentiment analysis API I can use in my web application? - digamber_kamat

I have built a web application where people write their pain points about specific products/ brands and services.<p>I want some sentiment analysis being done on the collected data to derive some important matrices.<p>Example for a post A<p>I want to know if<p>it is positive about the product
neutral - merely suggestive
negative
overly negative
super pissed off<p>Are there any ready-made tools available for this ? It need not be real time.
======
glimcat
I'd just use Weka to train a classifier based on a batch of manually-sorted
entries. Check Naive Bayes and K-means to start. The result will be more
specific to your content and you'll be more able to refine it later to improve
and optimize the error rates.

Sentiment is fiddly, hard to grasp. Trying for fine gradations is also the
road to lots of errors. I would stick to positive, negative, neither.

While you're at it, there has been some work done with distinguishing valid
vs. fake reviews.

<http://portal.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1612762.1612776>

------
munaf
<http://www.alchemyapi.com> has worked pretty well for me.

------
mohak
you can look out for Beevolve products <http://www.beevolve.com/>. its preety
good and cheap :)

------
instakill
EffectCheck

------
doubaokun
May be you can see <http://code.google.com/p/voxpoptc/> it is based on NLTK.

